# Go Hard Basketball! Timberwolves



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

We are nearing in on the start of season 2 in our Go Hard Basketball! League. An opening has become available as the owner of the T-Wolves. This season will start at the beginning of the 1996-97 NBA Season. Here is the roster:

PG Terry Porter/Mark Price
SG Isaiah Rider/Doug West
SF Latrell Sprewell/Sam Mitchell
PF Kevin Garnett/Walter McCarty
C Erick Dampier/Luc Longley

This is a team that has a real chance to contend for a title both this year and into the future. They have a solid mix of new up-and-comers (Garnett/Dampier/Rider/Spree/McCarty) and also experienced veteran talent (Price/Porter/Mitchell/Longley). 

If you think you might be interested, post your information in this thread.

Here is the league homepage, if you'd like to go take a look at the rest of the teams.

If you are new to simulation basketball, check out the rules explanation here. 

I look forward to competing with you this season!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This position has been filled, but we still have other openings. Check the league forum for more details.


----------

